# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Feb 28- March 10, 2013 report...mostly pics I think

## Thatswhatshesaid

Had to go solo this year because the Mrs had a scheduling conflict which required her to go in January. We both got a vaca in, but would have been better together obviously.

It was the first time flying out of SFO and I was not looking forward to the midnight special. Asdie from leaving at midnight, the connection via Atlanta was smooth, very easy to navigate there and no issue making a connection. The nice part is you arrive in Negril around noon and it gives you a good part of the afternoon the first day to enjoy.

My plans were to spend a few days at Our Past Time and then finish out the week at Beachcomber.
OPT is a nice quiet place sandwiched between Sandals and what used to be Poinceinna(sp) aka, Beaches Sandy Bay..sorry I can't remember the name of it this week.

Before I give you some pics remember...I'm not talented like a lot of you guys with great cameras and skill to match. All these came from my little point and shoot that I got for $18 from Best Buy Auctions. One or two maybe be from my iPad but you get the picture  :Smile: 

Here's OPT grill on the beach...cooking up some lobster....


Walking down the beach, happened upon some guys rehabing this big cat...



My room....



Late afternoon view from my room



Breakfast at OPT

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

The second day there, Sharon from the "Pink Ladies" talked me into a massage. They have been at OPT for a long time. The second she touched my shoulders she says "oh my God!"....I said, ya, lots of stress!
Then I get the Tina Turner line: "some times we do it easy, sometimes rough..." I said, I'll try it the hard way.
I was doing just fine until she did something I think with her elbow, from my lower back all the way up and down both sides....I thought I was gonna squeal like a little girl....
She said...I may be little but I'm strong....
yes you are!
After she finished, I stumbled down the beach and feel asleep under a Sea Grape tree.

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

A couple more from Our Past Time

----------


## yetta

Great!!  The pictures really take me there. Don't worry yourself about the camera. Most of us have the point and shoot type too! Quite frankly, they look good to me. Really anxious to see and hear more about your trip.

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

Thanks...here's a couple from OPT taken from the iPad ....the little cabanna with the pink curtains it where the Pink Ladies have their business.

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

Had 3 nice peaceful days at Our Past Time. If I wasn't getting the week at Beachcomber for my timeshare maint fee, I would have stayed put. Got to BC and fortunately this time they had my reservation. Just in case I had print outs of emails and a copy of my bank statement showing payment of the maint fee...I didn't want to go through what happened last time.
But as usual, room not ready...no biggie, I was already dressed for the beach, and shoved my bag behind the front desk and headed for the bar.

----------


## dlgroh

Loved your pics!!  There were 6 of us that stopped there on Monday (I think) LOL yes definitely 6 of us but maybe wasn't Monday....?....days & time while in Jamaica are easy to lose track of.....anyway, we were walking the beach from Sea Splash.  Stopped here to get a few adult beverages and use the facilities.  Place looked lovely and purchased some hotter then hell pickled peppers from the gentleman on the beach.  Danger Danger............those peppers look pretty in the jar but they are blazingly hot!!! We did notice someone left a really nice pair of sunglasses on one of the restaurant tables but hopefully if they were yours you did find them.

----------


## 541lion

Those pictures don't look bad to me.. Give us more!!

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

Settled in at Beachcomber as home base. Make a trek up to my/our spot to hang for the week. The waves were high Sunday and Monday, by Negril standards at least and washed up some weeds. I figured it would be a long time to get rid of them.
Example of the rough started to the week...


Weeds left by the earlier rough seas

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

Within one day, some how the sea weed fairy removed it all over night.

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

One day I was laying there eyes closed when I felt something nipping at my finger.
I looked down and saw this little guy.


All was good and I offered him a beer. He finished up and off he went.

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

A couple of times I hung out at Firefly, cool laid back vibe there.




And another time at Sea Splash...Natasha is the best bartender!

----------


## rinakim

Great pics!  Can't believe how high the shoreline was ..... wow!

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

What would a trip be without a picture of Barry's tree. If that thing ever goes, I'll be lost.

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

Had breakfast one day at Country Country...




Had a some wet feet when I was done, but no worries mon

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

A few misc from around the beach.

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

Yummy tree close to my room at the Beachcomber

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

Hopped a ride on a snorkling trip and did a little looking around at the reef, then a side trip to the island.
Some folks had lobster, I'm not a fan so sat around and enjoyed the views.







OK, I have to set the context of this photo. While on the island, this couple go shooting by, out of control on the little cat.
It was very windy and they couldn't handle it and tipped over a little offshore.
A couple of boat captains were yelling...unhook the sail mon, unhook the sail and you can tip it back up....but they just got goofy looks and so they went back to what they were doing, leaving the young couple struggling in the sea.
Eventually, they dragged it to shore and when the young lady got out of the water, they had LOTS of help righting the boat and had no problem getting it going after that. I wonder what changed their minds?

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

A few more pics from out on the island.

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

There were a few Spring Breakers around...loading up for booze cruise

----------


## Patricia

Nice pics  :Smile:

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

Thanks. A few more left.
A sunset....

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

A couple more....

----------


## kaycee

Beautiful sky and sunset!

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

It never gets old does it?
Here's another....

----------


## Jaherring

Wow! Nice!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jim-Donna

The pictures are great~ TY for posting them.

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

Sunsets.....

----------


## Muzikdoc

I think your pics were absolutely perfect!  great shots!

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

Thanks!

----------


## 541lion

Love looking at everyone's pics!! Great stuff thank you!! Can't wait till its my turn

----------


## jcjcnj

Thank you for my Negril fix today!

----------

